# Krill Oil Gives A Big Boost To HDL!



## *Bio* (Sep 6, 2016)

http://www.ergo-log.com/krill-oil-supplementation-big-boost-to-hdl-and-lower-ldl.html


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm going to add this to my arsenal soon. Too many benefits not too and its affordable.


----------



## rangerjockey (Sep 9, 2016)

I have genetically horrible blood lipid profiles (according to my Dr.) who has me on statins which are very effective.  but, my HDL will not move, literally less that 10! However, when I supplimented with 3000 mgs of fish oil, HDL rose to 40 !  currently, I have been supplimenting with Krill as well as Fish oils.  I will be curious to see my blood lipid results.

Another good lipid enhancer I have been reading about is OMEGA-7. Purified.  I plan to add that to the mix as well.


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 13, 2017)

I really need to start using this again! Have it sitting with all my vits but I just never take them.


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 14, 2017)

I take krill but still take fish oil too...


----------

